# Margaret Thatcher



## Andy HB (Apr 8, 2013)

Love her or hate her, you knew where you were with her.

Anyway, according to the BBC she has just died following a stroke.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 8, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> Love her or hate her, you knew where you were with her.
> 
> Anyway, according to the BBC she has just died following a stroke.



Just checked the BBC website and they confirm she has died.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 8, 2013)

R I P Margaret Thatcher

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22067155


----------



## StephenM (Apr 8, 2013)

As at times like this thoughts are with family and friends.

Her tameing of the unions was a good bit of work but the recent behaviour/threats from train drivers and teachers suggest they did not go far enough. However I will never forgive her for the totally avoidable Falklands War and the start of yuppiedom that lead to the bankers that brought this country down!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2013)

Yup, she's gone. Good. I'm not going to pretend, I despised the woman and everything she stood for.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Yup, she's gone. Good. I'm not going to pretend, I despised the woman and everything she stood for.


 

Yup, Likewise.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 8, 2013)

StephenM said:


> As at times like this thoughts are with family and friends.
> 
> Her tameing of the unions was a good bit of work but the recent behaviour/threats from train drivers and teachers suggest they did not go far enough. However I will never forgive her for the totally avoidable Falklands War and the start of yuppiedom that lead to the bankers that brought this country down!



Was the Falklands avoidable.......?


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

*The Iron Lady has died*

even if people dont agree with Maggie Thatcher, her life should still be celebrated

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/margaret-thatcher-dies-aged-87-following-stroke-120503055.html#HMAznim


----------



## FM001 (Apr 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Yup, she's gone. Good. I'm not going to pretend, I despised the woman and everything she stood for.





Same here, mind I don't like to hear of anyone's passing and my thoughts are with her family.

One of her ministers in government was just interviewed on the radio and he said that Thatcher was very very stubborn, even when she was obviously wrong she thought she was right and would stick by it come what may, very few miners, steel workers and other heavy industry workers who's lives she destroyed in her premiership will be losing any sleep  over today's news.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> even if people dont agree with Maggie Thatcher, her life should still be celebrated
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/margaret-thatcher-dies-aged-87-following-stroke-120503055.html#HMAznim



Laura, that's a bit difficult. Thanks to her  a lot of us particularly in Scotland suffered under the Tory Government. She tried out the Poll Tax on Scotland before she decided England should have it too. Can't say I will be celebrating her life at all. Feel for her families loss...not nice.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 8, 2013)

She did a lot of good, managing our national finances with a level of prudence not seen before or since.

She did make some mistakes (nobody could govern for ten years and get everything right) like not using the money from the sale of council homes to build new stock and of course the first wave of proper banking deregulation was in her time which though not damaging on it's own it certainly set a trend.


But above all else she was a great leader a formidable woman and our first female Prime minister who I believe was better than any of the male ones we have had (well certainly in my lifetime)

Rest in peace Mrs T


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was at school when she was PM. I spent a good few years with no job and no money.....the poorest I've ever been probably. Come to think of it we have a Tory PM now and the country is still in a bad way!!!!!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 8, 2013)

ypauly said:


> She did a lot of good, managing our national finances with a level of prudence not seen before or since.
> 
> She did make some mistakes (nobody could govern for ten years and get everything right) like not using the money from the sale of council homes to build new stock and of course the first wave of proper banking deregulation was in her time which though not damaging on it's own it certainly set a trend.
> 
> ...



My thoughts also.....


----------



## Highlander (Apr 8, 2013)

She was a great leader, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Laura, that's a bit difficult. Thanks to her  a lot of us particularly in Scotland suffered under the Tory Government. She tried out the Poll Tax on Scotland before she decided England should have it too. Can't say I will be celebrating her life at all. Feel for her families loss...not nice.



I understand that Cat but I still think human life should be celebrated.
I remember when I used to do politics all what she did, not all I agree with but still one hell of a lady


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I understand that Cat but I still think human life should be celebrated.
> I remember when I used to do politics all what she did, not all I agree with but still one hell of a lady



I suppose she was 'one hell of a lady' after all there's never been another female PM.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I suppose she was 'one hell of a lady' after all there's never been another female PM.



Wait til I take power 

Some people are having a party on the footpath in the centre of town so everyone has to walk on the road.

I'm just waiting for all the jokes


----------



## ypauly (Apr 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Wait til I take power
> 
> Some people are having a party on the footpath in the centre of town so everyone has to walk on the road.
> 
> I'm just waiting for all the jokes



When you get power, can I be your chancellor?


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

ypauly said:


> When you get power, can I be your chancellor?



Send me your cv when I'm campaigning & we'll talk


----------



## ypauly (Apr 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Send me your cv when I'm campaigning & we'll talk



No need for a CV I just bought a new calculator with extra large divide and minus buttons


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2013)

No, never supported her politics. Huge increases in unemployment that we now take as the norm, decimation of manufacturing industry, privatisation of natural monopolies and squandering of the profits, rampant house price inflation and a decade of selfishness and the rise of the yuppies - who grew up to be the bankers and financiers who ruined the economy. Gorbachev was the statesman of the 80s, not Thatcher or Reagan. Already tired of the news coverage!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

ypauly said:


> No need for a CV I just bought a new calculator with extra large divide and minus buttons



But can you hold a red case proudly & have that smug look?


----------



## ypauly (Apr 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> But can you hold a red case proudly & have that smug look?



Yes and I can put in a great big expenses claim for taking it to lunch


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I suppose she was 'one hell of a lady' after all there's never been another female PM.



In this country that is. There have been others elsewhere, including Golda Meir and Indira Ghandi.


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2013)

Rip maggie


----------



## Riri (Apr 8, 2013)

Having humanist values, I honestly don't know how I could ever celebrate a life that has caused so much misery to millions. Some valleys in South Wales have never recovered from her time in office and gererations have suffered since.
B**^r the first woman PM thing and 'she was so strong'. To me that means absolutley nothing and less considering the destruction and pain she caused so many. If she'd shown a smidgen of humility at times I may not have hated her quite as much as I do/did.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 8, 2013)

Riri said:


> Having humanist values, I honestly don't know how I could ever celebrate a life that has caused so much misery to millions. Some valleys in South Wales have never recovered from her time in office and gererations have suffered since.
> B**^r the first woman PM thing and 'she was so strong'. To me that means absolutley nothing and less considering the destruction and pain she caused so many. If she'd shown a smidgen of humility at times I may not have hated her quite as much as I do/did.



You do know that more mines were closed by Labour in the 60's than thatcher in the eighties. Not only did the decline continue as it would have anyway (the only blip was during the strike) But very soon after thatcher the whole "we must reduce our carbon" use started so the pits never stood a chance. It was Scargill that sped up the process a little in an industry that couldn't survive without subsidies, subsidies the government were never going to pay to keep an industry/workforce that just wants to fight.












Many of the millions you mention caused their own misery, the standard of living rose considerably during Mrs Thatchers time, the people who's didn't were those stuck with the 70's shop steward mentality.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2013)

RIP Mrs T


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 9, 2013)

An elderly woman died of a stroke.  It happens.  She had an interesting life.  People either loved or loathed her.  So what?  It seems that's all that happened yesterday.  I wonder how much public (our) money will be spent on the funeral?


----------



## StephenM (Apr 9, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Was the Falklands avoidable.......?



My view, like many others, is that the Falklands War could have been avoided with diplomacy. Remember a few years later we were playing polo with the Argentinians again. Overall I think Mrs Thatcher had some good points but more bad ones. The unions did need to be damped down but mining, steel and manufacturing, together with lives and communities, did not need to be destroyed. Germany, France and Italy still retain their car manufacturers whilst we assemble for the Japs! She also got inflation under control at the price of ?boom and bust? house prices, yuppies that lead to today?s bankers, etc. I am totally apolitical and have been disappointed by all the political parties and the majority of politicians over the decades! 

I imagine if Julie Covington re-releases ?Don?t Cry For Me Argentina? or Elvis Costellow ?Tramp The Earth Down? they may have a hit on their hands!

Like Lady Di's funeral I will attempt to miss it. My condolences go to family and friends but the "wall to wall" coverage is now becoming boring!


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 9, 2013)

R.I.P. Maggie.

I loathed the woman and her policies and attitudes but I think her family should be allowed some privacy in their grief.


----------



## KateR (Apr 9, 2013)

Whether you agreed with her policies or not, there was never any sleaze attached to her. What she did she though was best for the country not best for her. You can't say that about some politicians. RIP Maggie and condolences to her family.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.thecommentator.com/artic...e_the_spite_of_sheffield_s_sons_and_daughters


----------



## Casper (Apr 9, 2013)

ypauly said:


> http://www.thecommentator.com/artic...e_the_spite_of_sheffield_s_sons_and_daughters



Interesting read. RIP


----------



## David H (Apr 9, 2013)

It seems a lot despised her, so much so on facebook they want people to download Judy Garlards 'Ding Dong the witch is dead' to force it to number 1.

*http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-facebook-campaign-1818341*


----------



## ypauly (Apr 9, 2013)

David H said:


> It seems a lot despised her, so much so on facebook they want people to download Judy Garlards 'Ding Dong the witch is dead' to force it to number 1.
> 
> *http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-facebook-campaign-1818341*



I thought it was the elvis costello song.


Anyway she would have loved it all i'm sure, the left getting all wound up and showing their true horrible colours in her name.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 9, 2013)

David H said:


> It seems a lot despised her, so much so on facebook they want people to download Judy Garlards 'Ding Dong the witch is dead' to force it to number 1.
> 
> *http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-facebook-campaign-1818341*



I do wish people would grow up!

She was someone's mother & the first & only female prime minster this country has seen.

Plus she was the reason I took politics & learnt about our judicial system which lead me to the job I do now.

Maggie you were one hell of a woman & as you said the lady's not for turning


----------



## Nicky1970 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Yup, she's gone. Good. I'm not going to pretend, I despised the woman and everything she stood for.



My feelings exactly. Don't even get me started on the cost of her funeral ...


----------



## ypauly (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> My feelings exactly. Don't even get me started on the cost of her funeral ...



That isn't her fault though is it.


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 9, 2013)

ypauly said:


> That isn't her fault though is it.


Ummm - one of the news reports said that her preferences were discussed with her before she went.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Ummm - one of the news reports said that her preferences were discussed with her before she went.



How long before? because if it was within the last ten years it still isn't her fault.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> My feelings exactly. Don't even get me started on the cost of her funeral ...




8m is way to much money and adds insult to injury for those who are seeing benefits reduced and living standards eroded, the cost of the funeral will only stir up more resentment for those who seen Mrs T as a figure of hatred, having said that I hope the funeral passes off peacefully and without incident.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Ummm - one of the news reports said that her preferences were discussed with her before she went.



and why a "Military Funeral" ?

apparently there was a panic in the USA yesterday a tweet on twitter said #nowthatcherisdead.

some people thought it said "now that Cher is dead" !


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2013)

Quite enjoyed reading this from Russell Brand:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/russell-brand/margaret-thatcher-our-unm_b_3046390.html


----------



## StephenM (Apr 10, 2013)

There has been a lot about holding one minute silences on the news this morning. Personally I feel this would be inappropriate at many venues as she was far too divisive. This can already be seen from people?s views about the inappropriate funeral arrangements. Harold Wilson, Edward Heath and Michael Foot had much lower key affairs.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 10, 2013)

StephenM said:


> There has been a lot about holding one minute silences on the news this morning. Personally I feel this would be inappropriate at many venues as she was far too divisive. This can already be seen from people?s views about the inappropriate funeral arrangements. Harold Wilson, Edward Heath and Michael Foot had much lower key affairs.



Maybe they should have a minute of cheering? That is suitably ambiguous ... cheering because she's gone and they want to celebrate her achievements, cheering simply because she's gone or a combination of the two. Non-one need know why the other person was cheering.

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Apr 10, 2013)

My sympathy is with Mrs Ts family because the children will miss their mum. I know there are a lot of strong feelings and she will get the funeral befiting an ex prime minister.

I don't want the publicity surrounding a prominent figure, but on a personal level our own families and losses are important too.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 10, 2013)

the 8 million is the tip of the iceberg. MPs turning up today for the special session can claim up to ?3750 on expenses (such as flying back home from hols ).
Peers attending can claim the usual ?300 daily allowance.

The reaction to a poor old lady's death has gone too far imo.
The death of a Prime Minister should be marked in some way despite party politics, let the historians argue over her legacy. The party-goers are acting in poor taste.
Although I do remember Mark Lawson's statement when she fell from power in 1990, "gloating is part of the process".


----------



## FM001 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it right that the tax payer should foot the now estimated 10m funeral bill, anyone claiming benefits for the first time are means tested and if their savings are above a certain amount they will not be entitled to government handouts, lady T was wealthy in her own rights and could well afford to pay or contribute to the overall cost of her funeral, if we are to die our funerals are paid from our estate and its only if we are penniless that a paupers funeral would be paid for.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 10, 2013)

As I understand it from the media report I have read, she didn't want a fuss made even going as far to say certain things would be a waste of money.

I also think that she would probably have insisted on paying for it herself if the money was available as she had done with the search for her son Mark.

She wouldn't have wanted huge public cost.




But many many people will want to pay their respects and as an ex-leader we have certain responsiblities and one of those is to portray a good image of our society around the globe and how we pay those last respects when the world is watching is one of those.


I think she should have a full state funeral even though she specifically asked to not have one.
and interesting read.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...t-Thatcher-why-is-she-still-so-demonised.html


----------



## Steff (Apr 10, 2013)

They managed to spend millions on the Olympics, then her funeral can be just as expensive


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2013)

*The writing is on the wall*


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2013)

Bit of good luck/planning - my retinopathy scan is on the day of the funeral so I won't be able to watch it!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 12, 2013)

toby said:


> Is it right that the tax payer should foot the now estimated 10m funeral bill, anyone claiming benefits for the first time are means tested and if their savings are above a certain amount they will not be entitled to government handouts, lady T was wealthy in her own rights and could well afford to pay or contribute to the overall cost of her funeral, if we are to die our funerals are paid from our estate and its only if we are penniless that a paupers funeral would be paid for.



Toby the thatcher family is paying something towards it but won't disclose how much.

I can't see toothpaste tony getting the full works, after all it was labour who knackered the system last.

In my opinion, we shouldn't have a PM as all parties now are watered down versions of themselves. The sovereign is head of state, let one of the royals who get paid by the tax payer to do naff all run the country....


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 12, 2013)

Come Wednesday, I'll either be hiding in my room crying, or off partying (having tea and buns with a friend) because my ESA appeal hearing is on Tuesday. I will not be listening to, watching, or otherwise thinking about that woman and her send off.


----------



## margie (Apr 12, 2013)

No matter what people think of Mrs T.

She has children and grand-children who can only be being upset by a lot of what has been happening and things that are being sent. 

There is the old adage if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 12, 2013)

margie said:


> No matter what people think of Mrs T.
> 
> She has children and grand-children who can only be being upset by a lot of what has been happening and things that are being sent.
> 
> There is the old adage if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.



Thank you!!!! I could do with you on Facebook with some of the stuff that is being said


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Thank you!!!! I could do with you on Facebook with some of the stuff that is being said



Exactly Laura, I have been kind of saying the same on FB that regardless of how much we disliked her, she has a family who are grieving. I've had a few horrible messages sent my way!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Exactly Laura, I have been kind of saying the same on FB that regardless of how much we disliked her, she has a family who are grieving. I've had a few horrible messages sent my way!



Me too, I have a bee in my bonnet about people campaigning to get ding dong the witch is dead to number 1 on Facebook.

Yes people may not like her but she has a family, show some respect. Oh well if they are talking about her, they are leaving some other poor soul alone


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Me too, I have a bee in my bonnet about people campaigning to get ding dong the witch is dead to number 1 on Facebook.
> 
> Yes people may not like her but she has a family, show some respect. Oh well if they are talking about her, they are leaving some other poor soul alone



I'm just at a loss, why are people wasting their money getting this to number 1. You wonder how her family are feeling seeing this every day.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

I think the problem is that people are having a problem separating Margaret Thatcher the person from Thatcherism the political philosophy. It's not helped by the endless coverage and rewriting of history currently taking place lauding her time in office as some kind of heroic transformation of British society.

I really don't approve of the attention-seeking anti-Thatcher stuff going on, the problem is that it's so easy to organise such things nowadays, and the media will always love to pick up on anything generated via social media these days. The actual number of people that have bought that song is pretty small in reality and wouldn't have happened ten years ago when you couldn't just download things for a few pennies.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2013)

*No 10: Baroness Thatcher's funeral cost taxpayer ?3.6m*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22299372

Not ?10m then...


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22299372
> 
> Not ?10m then...



You beat me to it!
I know, I can't wait to see if any of my friends say sorry for what they said....


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22299372
> 
> Not ?10m then...



interesting set of just 3 costs. They give the opportunity cost of all the cops but not of all the soldiers that were there. How much does it cost to hire an army for a week?
The Queen/Royals of course get 500,000 a day - any chance of that being included ? And all the politicians we pay were not at their desks that day.

The 3.6 million looks like a carefully massaged figure. Surely in a Military Funeral the military MUST cost something !


----------

